# Gaming/Animation Laptop



## tarundham (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I am a lot into animation and gaming so please give me with a good gaming/ animation laptop with the following specifications:-


Must have greater than 2GB of RAM
Must have more than 256 MB Graphics Card
Must be within 40k(Including Taxes)
Screen should be GOOD
Must be available in delhi
 Waiting for your replies


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 14, 2009)

Luk at Dell Inspiron 14. It'll suffice ur needs.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

@tarundham, sorry mate. 40k is pretty low for animation and gaming laptop. 55k is the sweet budget for laptop that can give good performance.


----------



## tarundham (Dec 15, 2009)

ok now here is a slight change i now want da lappy only for software usage and internet surfing now ummm any changes?????


----------



## tarundham (Dec 15, 2009)

ok now here is a slight change i now want da lappy only for software usage and internet surfing now ummm any changes?????


----------



## foruamit2004 (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ No gaming??

Some Choices- 
Dell Inspiron 14 or Acer 4736z (~27-32k) - No gaming/heavy multimedia work. 

Dell studio 15 - ~45k(good for multimedia/ avg for gaming (ATI 4570 512mb))

HP Pavilion DV6-1319TX - ~52-53k (good for everything(ATI 4650 1GB)) 

Conclusions are based on the comparison, not the absolute thing. for some ATI 4570 would also suffice for gaming needs, for some even ATI 4650 or more powerful one won't suffice. 

Their are Studio laptops with i7 proccy too, might be better for multimedia works and


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2009)

Why Animation students buy only LeadTek Quadro FX....& not ATI 5XXX or Nvidia GTX 295 cards....i saw one buying 8GB RAM & 128MB LeadTek Quadro FX...& what is Tian?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 15, 2009)

my pick would be Acer Aspire 5738 for 36k.


----------



## foruamit2004 (Dec 15, 2009)

May be because they are better VFM for their kind of work? Optimized driver(eg Line anti aliasing for CAD, _Support for overlay planes is exclusive to the NVIDIA Quadro family_), sometimes client support is also a problem if you are not running the certified GFX card. 
That said if your S/W works on a normal GFX card then better go for a normal card 'cause for the same core quadro cards will be much more pricier.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 15, 2009)

for 40k... Hp dv6 2001au is a good choice...

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

next time post in the right section to get more replies

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

next time post in the right section to get more replies


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Feb 27, 2010)

I found this link:
*www.gadgetsguru.in/acer-aspire-5740g-(ci5)-price-specification-buy-india-9248.aspx

Core i5,500 GB,4 GB RAM DDR3, 1 GB Radeon 5650 for about 45k.

Had one doubt, anyone have info regarding the acer laptop's build quality and their services?


----------



## abhayvir (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I could reply...me too looking for a good laptop under 50k?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 18, 2010)

> I wish I could reply...me too looking for a good laptop under 50k?


Are you having problems posting or creating threads? Cause I can see your post fine.


----------

